# Parker 23' Big Bay



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Need some help, I have got a two year old Parker big bay that has about 40 hours on boat, that has been garaged kept mostly, it has a T-top and loaded even with trolling motor, I used to fish out of Galveston in Pirates Beach area but am in the process of getting a weekend home on Livingston, will this boat be good for Livingston, it has the tunnel underneath and know it will handle the big lake, but not sure in general what to do,Sell or use?


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Unless you just have a hankerin for a new rig the Parker should do just fine at the lake but might be a little much if you plan on bass fishing. I fish out of a Bay Stealth tunnel on Belton for hybrids. Works just fine.


----------

